

I Graduated High School.  Now What? - adamzerner
http://www.collegeanswerz.com/i-graduated-high-school-now-what

======
rueda001
Learn statistics.

~~~
adamzerner
Learn how to disagree.
[http://paulgraham.com/disagree.html](http://paulgraham.com/disagree.html)

I don't know what you're talking about. I'm actually curious so could you
elaborate?

